# Share what you know and ask questions...



## McEngr (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, I seem to be the only one that actually asks any Str. questions anymore. Perhaps this forum is overall turning into a "shoot the breeze" website, but what I'd like to see is for this whole website to explode into a respectful site with experienced engineers supporting younger engineers and equal colleagues with technical subjects and job-related issues that contribute to their work. I wish that everyone had the same intent that I did on these forums, but I'm not a mod or admin guy so I'm not sure how to encourage those that are longing for the same type of activity on this board. Anyone have a comment on how this board could be more educational for all levels of engineers? I'm not knocking anyone in charge of this board. It's not their fault that the "plateau" of activity from the same members has occured.

Does anyone understand what I'm saying? I think it would be great for us all to share our knowledge, but I feel as if I'm one of the few that cares. I'd answer more questions if I could, but I just don't see a lot of structurals asking questions.

Any comments are welcome.

-Ryan


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for your comments above. I think this site was originally formed to help people study for the PE and FE exams, and they serve that purpose wonderfully. I also think that there has already been a significant amount of networking and professional back and forth, although certainly not as much of that as there has been humorous banter. I think that as the website grows and more and more people frequent the site, there will be more opportunity for people to ask specific work related questions and have someone else in that niche actually here to respond.

Ask and you shall receive! I'll most certainly be asking structural questions aplenty in the very near future. I've taken 6weeks off or so from my self-inflicted study routine, but I'm going to get back on the Structural horse this weekend. I'm trying to learn residential structural design as I have worked in a related field for 5years now. I've acquired a good structural text and have made it through the first couple of chapters. I'm eager to learn more, you'll most definitely be hearing from me soon.


----------



## McEngr (Mar 15, 2007)

Metro,

I'll help in any way I can. I need to get the new IRC 2006 because I'll be needing it by next year.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah, in FL we've got the FL building code, which is derived from the I codes. Whole sections of it are copied directly from the I codes. FL is on a 3yr code cycle, and we'll be getting our next version in 2007. Everyone seems to agree that the 2007 FL building code (which will be based on the 2006 I code) will start being enforced in FL sometime in the 2nd half of 2008.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 16, 2007)

It's pretty eveident that although the posters share the common bond of being in the engineering profession, individuals "live" the profession to different degrees. The popularity of the "Shoot the Breeze" forum shows that typical discussions amongst people are not usually wengineering related. McEngr, if you have specific questions please post and I'll be glad to address them if I can help.

As far as finding a group of "hey guys let's share what you know and knock around some engineering questions" I think you might be in the minority.

Anyway, I do a fair amount of buried structrue design (pipe and culverts, with emphasis on reinforced concrete) usually AASHTO spec. I also get involved with the effects of vibrations (blasting/construction related) on buildings.

If I can help let me know.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hmm, maybe everyone is studying?

I'm always happy to help with what I know, but I don't need too much help with structural things.

Now, everything other than structural...... I'm [email protected]#%ed.


----------



## ARJ (Mar 16, 2007)

McEngr,

Right now I'm studying to pass the CA-surveying exam. It's keeping me from studying structural design like I want too. But as soon as I get this exam off my back, it's structural all the way!! And I will definitely have questions. I like your idea.


----------



## petermcc (Mar 17, 2007)

I have been quite busy and not visited the forum as often as I like. However, I will share as much knowledge as I am able. Timber, steel, concrete and masonry are my strong points......AASHTO knowledge is limited, but it still boils down to steel, concrete, etc...


----------



## McEngr (Mar 19, 2007)

petermcc said:


> I have been quite busy and not visited the forum as often as I like. However, I will share as much knowledge as I am able. Timber, steel, concrete and masonry are my strong points......AASHTO knowledge is limited, but it still boils down to steel, concrete, etc...


ARJ and pettermcc, that's good to know. After several years, we may have ourselves a full blown (and better) forum than the engtips website - and that's saying something!


----------



## McEngr (Mar 19, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> Hmm, maybe everyone is studying?
> I'm always happy to help with what I know, but I don't need too much help with structural things.
> 
> Now, everything other than structural...... I'm [email protected]#%ed. :brickwall:


kevo,

Have you ever designed a dog-bone connection for a seismically-driven special moment frame? I'm trying to develop a spreadsheet on the issue, but something that I'm encountering is whether or not to iterate the frame based on the reduced section. I have the book by Alan Williams entitled, "Seismic and Wind Forces - Structural Design Examples" and it goes through the procedure, but it doesn't say that you have to use a process of interating the results.

What I mean by iterating the results is this: the end moment and the vertical shear stress at the moment connection is dependent on size of flange, size of end plate, etc. to determine the correct radius for design. However, if one is to determine the size of the reduced section, should we assume a "preliminary" reduced section so that the results are ironed-out after 1 or 2 retrials?

Thanks in advance,

McEngr


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 11, 2007)

McEngr said:


> kevo,
> Have you ever designed a dog-bone connection for a seismically-driven special moment frame? I'm trying to develop a spreadsheet on the issue, but something that I'm encountering is whether or not to iterate the frame based on the reduced section. I have the book by Alan Williams entitled, "Seismic and Wind Forces - Structural Design Examples" and it goes through the procedure, but it doesn't say that you have to use a process of interating the results.
> 
> What I mean by iterating the results is this: the end moment and the vertical shear stress at the moment connection is dependent on size of flange, size of end plate, etc. to determine the correct radius for design. However, if one is to determine the size of the reduced section, should we assume a "preliminary" reduced section so that the results are ironed-out after 1 or 2 retrials?
> ...


McEngr,

Sorry I didn't even click on this topic for quite some time. 

Do you have an answer on this yet?


----------



## Genuine_Opinion (Sep 11, 2007)

Plan to start study for SE-I &amp; SE-II exams for IL in April-2008.

I appreciate if someone can guide me about the best study material, strategies for preparation and comparative exam summary so that I can initiate my efforts in right direction.

Thanks a lot in advance for every replier.

- Genuine_Opinion


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 12, 2007)

Genuine_Opinion said:


> Plan to start study for SE-I &amp; SE-II exams for IL in April-2008.
> I appreciate if someone can guide me about the best study material, strategies for preparation and comparative exam summary so that I can initiate my efforts in right direction.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for every replier.
> ...


Genuine,

This topic has some really good info: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=543

I used the following for my SEI &amp; SEII exams:

- http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?pro...ianbbSRm6161|10

- http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?pro...ianbbSRm6161|15

- http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?pro...ianbbSRm6161|12

- http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?pro...ianbbSRm6161|20

- http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?pro...ianbbSRm6161|20

- http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?pro...ianbbSRm6161|25

- http://www.amazon.com/Design-Wood-Structur...7446&amp;sr=8-2

- The NCEES sample exam for the SEI/SEII

- And ALL of the codes.

What I know of IL is that you can take the SEI and SEII during the same exam period. (One on Friday, the other on Saturday)

I also know that the NCEES will be chaning the referenced coes after this October's exam. Most likely it will be 2006 IBC and all of the standards which use it. (ACI 318-05, AISC 13th, etc...)

I hope this helps!


----------



## wimp (Sep 19, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> Genuine,
> This topic has some really good info: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=543
> 
> I used the following for my SEI &amp; SEII exams:
> ...


Kevo:

How would you rate the License review book that you used (by Alan Williams). Are the questions short and sweet like the exam? Long and drawn out like 246 solved strl problems book?

Looking for similar problems to the NCEES strl sample probs book. More of them would be terrific.

thanks


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 19, 2007)

wimp said:


> Kevo:
> How would you rate the License review book that you used (by Alan Williams). Are the questions short and sweet like the exam? Long and drawn out like 246 solved strl problems book?
> 
> Looking for similar problems to the NCEES strl sample probs book. More of them would be terrific.
> ...


The questions are like the 246 solved structural problems but the way that they are solved actually make sense. The 246 solved structural questions are written by a very smart guy. They are solved correctly but the procedures used are way too "PHD thesis" for my jib.


----------

